# Java Objecte speichern mit Hibernate ?



## perlenfischer1984 (7. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte meine Objekte in einer Datenbank speichern. Ich habe damit begonnen, für alle Objekte SQL - Statements zu erzuegen - zum Schreiben, Updaten, Löschen ...
Dass ist allerdings ziemlich umständlich. Ich habe gelesen, dass dafür das Framework Hibernate die richtige Alternative wäre. Nun meine Frage : Ist dies in Zeiten von Java 8 auch immer noch der Fall oder gibt es andere Alternativen. Ich will keinen Codebeispiel oder ähnliches. Mich interessiert einfach eure Meinung und eure Erfahrungen.

VIelen Dank für eure Antworten


----------



## Tobse (7. Mai 2016)

Die Empfehlung war absolut richtig. Es handelt sich bei Hibernate um einen O/RM (*O*bject/*R*elational *M*apper). Die gibts in allen großen Programmiersprachen und sind aus der professionellen Softwareentwicklung nicht wegzudenken. In der Java-Welt ist Hibernate auch heute der de-facto Standard.


----------



## BuckRogers (9. Mai 2016)

@Tobse hat vollkommen Recht. Hibernate (ORM) ist der richtige Weg.


----------

